# Politics



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 11, 2021)

I just deleted a thread because people continued to discuss politics despite Marcel telling people to stop.

*In fact you insulted and disrespected him by so blatantly ignoring him.*

Here are the forum rules so everyone can have a refresher. Read them, and understand them. I don’t want to see any Pro or Anti Trump BS, or any Pro or Anti Biden BS on this forum again. You can use FB or Parlor or any other politicized place for that.

From here going forward, ignoring the no politics rule will result in a dismissal from the forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
4 | Agree Agree:
9 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Dec 12, 2021)

Forum rules are here. You can also find them in the menu on top of your screen.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 13, 2021)

One last point. The mod team is serious about this, and we stand united. It does not matter how long you have been with this forum. Play stupid games? You win stupid prizes. Michael had to find out.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------

